# tiquismiquis



## Elisabetha76

Ciao...nel mio dizzionario (e nessun altro) trovo la parola spagnola "tiquismiquis". Il suo significato è: persona que trova sempre un "però" un "ma..." e "questo non si fa così". Mi capitate?? Che sempre mette uno impedimento, forse piccolo, a tutto. Esiste una parola italiana per questo?


----------



## Silvia10975

Elisabetha76 said:


> Ciao...nel mio dizionario (e nessun altro) trovo la parola spagnola "tiquismiquis". Il suo significato è: persona che trova sempre un "però" un "ma..." e "questo non si fa così". Mi capitate?? Che sempre mette uno impedimento, forse piccolo, a tutto. Esiste una parola italiana per questo?



Ci sto pensando... "Puntiglioso" è un sinonimo...


----------



## Elisabetha76

Si la conosco..ma ...io volevo essere più...non sò la parola giusta...meno seria? più...come se lo dicesse un bambino ¿?


----------



## Silvia10975

Sto continuando a pensare, ma un equivalente allo spagnolo non mi viene in mente. Aspettiamo ancora un po', magari poi poniamo il quesito nel forum_ solo italiano_. "Quacquaraquà" è una persona che parla troppo e non sa tenere la bocca chiusa, però non calza bene.


----------



## NoOrK

Fighetta ??


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Ci sto pensando... "Puntiglioso" è un sinonimo...


Sì, il significato è quello, però ovviamente questa parola non è molto "colloquiale" o comunque non si usa come si usa in Spagna.

Non so, pongo un esempio:

Butto la plastica nel contenitore della carta e Pincopallino si arrabbia perché la plastica va nel contenitore della plastica e non della carta. E allora gli dico: _Uff, a volte sei proprio "*tiquismiquis*"!_



NoOrK said:


> Fighetta ??


No, definitivamente non è fighetta.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ho trovato!! È decisamente un rompicoglioni... ovviamente è volgare come espressione, ma dopo tre ore credo che non mi venga niente di meglio.
Pensate sia il caso di porre la domanda nel forum solo italiano?



> Nota del moderatore: per favore ragazzi non usate il colore del testo bianco.
> Per qualche stupida ragione la valutazione di WRF viene penalizzata dall'uso di tale coloro perchè, secondo l'opinione di di si occupa del ranking dei forum, "il testo trasparente e tipico delle chatroom.."
> Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Ho trovato!! È decisamente un *rompicoglioni... *ovviamente è volgare come espressione, ma dopo tre ore credo che non mi venga niente di meglio.
> Pensate sia il caso di porre la domanda nel forum solo italiano?




Ahahaha!

Sì, solo che non è volgare in spagnolo.

Dai proviamo a chiedere in Solo Italiano. Lo scrivi tu o lo scrivo io?


----------



## Elisabetha76

Metterlo nel foro solo italiano? no perché sempre mi sensurano....Ma credo che "Quacquaraquà" sia piú giusto....ci penseró. Grazie!


----------



## betulina

Ciao!

"Precisino" avrebbe questo senso? L'ho trovato su un libro e mentalmente l'ho tradotto così. Cosa vi pare?


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Ciao!
> 
> "Precisino" avrebbe questo senso? L'ho trovato su un libro e mentalmente l'ho tradotto così. Cosa vi pare?


Betuuuu!
Bravissima!
Secondo me è la traduzione più azzeccata!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Magari mi sbaglio, ma tiquismiquis non vuol dire anche schizzinoso?
grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Dalla RAE:

*tiquismiquis**.*


* 1.     * m. pl.  Escrúpulos o reparos vanos o de poquísima importancia.
* 2.     * m. coloq. Expresiones o dichos ridículamente corteses o afectados.
* 3.     * com. Persona que hace o dice tiquismiquis*.*


Da WR:
com. Persona muy remilgada, maniática y excesivamente escrupulosa:
es tan tiquismiquis que nunca come fuera de casa porque no quiere tomar nada que hayan tocado manos ajenas. También adj.
 ♦ No varía en pl.
 m. pl. Escrúpulos o reparos por algo que no tiene importancia:
no hace más que discutir con ella por tiquismiquis.
 ♦ También puede escribirse separado, tiquis miquis.


----------



## betulina

Grazie, Sabri! La lettura è buona, allora!  Me he acordado porque el fragmento era muy parecido a lo que has dicho de los contenedores, mira por dónde!

Conosco poco "schizzinoso". Si è "schizzinoso" con il cibo? Si può essere "precisino" anche con il cibo? Secondo me "tiquismiquis" sì.


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Grazie, Sabri! La lettura è buona, allora!  Me he acordado porque el fragmento era muy parecido a lo que has dicho de los contenedores, mira por dónde!


Jajaja, vaya!



betulina said:


> Conosco poco "schizzinoso". Si è "schizzinoso" con il cibo? Si può essere "precisino" anche con il cibo? Secondo me "tiquismiquis" sì.


Sì, _schizzinoso _è più per il cibo.
"Precisino" no, non va bene con il cibo, cioè va bene in alcuni contesti, per esempio un precisino vuole che nell'insalata ci siano pezzettoni di pomodori tutti di una stessa grandezza, o che nel sugo di pomodoro ci debbano andare tot grammi di basilico. 


Però in spagnolo, se uno dice "tiquismiquis" nell'ambito del cibo, vuol dire che ha dei gusti strani, no? Un po' _cursi_, giusto?


----------



## sabrinita85

Però schizzinoso nell'esempio che ho aggiunto io, non va bene.


----------



## Cristina.

Io propendo per *pignolo.* Ho trovato anche schizzinoso, schifiltoso. 
Schizzinoso :che, chi ha gusti estremamente esigenti, difficili, ricercati; che, chi è incontentabile, pieno di pretese, spec. in fatto di cibo: _"essere s. nel mangiare" ; "non fare tanto lo s."( = no seas tan tiquismiquis)_
Uhmmm... dice que sobre todo en la comida, pero no sólo.

*Tiquismiquis:*
*Escrúpulos* o *reparos* por algo que no tiene importancia: _"no hace más que discutir con ella por tiquismiquis"._ 

Se dice de *quien tiene muchos escrúpulos o reparos* 
_("No comes pescado porque tiene espinas, ni carne porque tiene grasa, ni verduras porque no te saben a nada... Eres un tiquismiquis") _y de *quien se ofende o molesta por nimiedades *_("No comes pescado porque tiene espinas, ni carne porque tiene grasa, ni verduras porque no te saben a nada... Eres un tiquismiquis". "Venga, anda, no seas tiquismiquis y no te lo tomes así. Te ha dicho que eres un tontito, sí, pero era cariñoso")_

Sinónimos: ñoño, pejiguero, melindroso.

_*Tiquismiquis*_ es palabra del latín denominado «macarrónico», el deformado humorísticamente, al que llega tras diversas corrupciones de la fórmula latina _tibi, mihi,_ 'para ti, para mí', secuencia que claramente explica ese toque «selectivo» del escrupuloso: 'esto sí; esto no'. Sobre _tibi mihi_ se generó _tichi michi_ y de aquí tiquis miquis. _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._



A me hanno detto a volte di essere una tiquismiquis.


----------



## Neuromante

Quizás parte del significado esté recogido en "*Uno che va per li spiccioli",* creo recordar que esta expresión existe. Si significa lo que creo cubriría la parte del significado que no corresponde a "*schizzinoso*"


----------



## Elisabetha76

Cristina. said:


> Io propendo per *pignolo.* Ho trovato anche schizzinoso, schifiltoso.
> Schizzinoso :che, chi ha gusti estremamente esigenti, difficili, ricercati; che, chi è incontentabile, pieno di pretese, spec. in fatto di cibo: _"essere s. nel mangiare" ; "non fare tanto lo s."( = no seas tan tiquismiquis)_
> Uhmmm... dice que sobre todo en la comida, pero no sólo.
> 
> *Tiquismiquis:*
> *Escrúpulos* o *reparos* por algo que no tiene importancia: _"no hace más que discutir con ella por tiquismiquis"._
> 
> Se dice de *quien tiene muchos escrúpulos o reparos*
> _("No comes pescado porque tiene espinas, ni carne porque tiene grasa, ni verduras porque no te saben a nada... Eres un tiquismiquis") _y de *quien se ofende o molesta por nimiedades *_("No comes pescado porque tiene espinas, ni carne porque tiene grasa, ni verduras porque no te saben a nada... Eres un tiquismiquis". "Venga, anda, no seas tiquismiquis y no te lo tomes así. Te ha dicho que eres un tontito, sí, pero era cariñoso")_
> 
> Sinónimos: ñoño, pejiguero, melindroso.
> 
> _*Tiquismiquis*_ es palabra del latín denominado «macarrónico», el deformado humorísticamente, al que llega tras diversas corrupciones de la fórmula latina _tibi, mihi,_ 'para ti, para mí', secuencia que claramente explica ese toque «selectivo» del escrupuloso: 'esto sí; esto no'. Sobre _tibi mihi_ se generó _tichi michi_ y de aquí tiquis miquis. _© Espasa Calpe, S.A._
> 
> 
> 
> A me hanno detto a volte di essere una tiquismiquis.


*BRAVISSIMA!!!!!!!.....sí, me refería a melindroso, pejiguero, quisquilloso...pero no sólo con la comida, sino con todo. Gracia a todos, muy buen trabajo.Me quedo con "Precisino"*.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì anche io penso che pignolo sia la traduzione migliore finora!

Brava Cristi!


----------

